# What Guns You use



## swamper (Mar 4, 2010)

I am new to the sight and would like to know what kind of rifle calibre do you hunt with . Also calles and set up


----------



## tonyoney (Mar 5, 2010)

Swamper, I an newer than you, but I love small calibers 17HMR, 22, 22mag, 22 hornet, 222, 223, 22-250, I like bolt action heavy barrel


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

swamper said:


> I am new to the sight and would like to know what kind of rifle calibre do you hunt with . Also calles and set up


 Swamper,
Try this thread, it has lots of info. http://www.predatortalk.com/general...-your-favorite-caliber-shot-size-coyotes.html


----------



## swamper (Mar 4, 2010)

Yes i was looking .I have a few rifles from 22,223 243, 250-3000,25-06 22-250 i was thinking more in line with 25-06 ,but was thinking a better gun or calibre to use .Most all my guns are savages or stevens. Really though the 25-06 was stopping of the dog nothing bigger. Thanks to all I like this place


----------



## luckydog (Mar 2, 2010)

rugger 204 i won it at a gun ruffle an love it


----------



## swamper (Mar 4, 2010)

thanks people for the info


----------



## shakari (Feb 24, 2010)

I only really have need for large calibre rifles but my own carry rifle is a .500 Jeffery custom built to my own design by Sabi Rifles on a lft handed Weatherby action. My loaner is a .404 Jeffery built on a VZ24 action by the same company.

I also have a Dickson 12 gauge sidelock SS and an ADP handgun in .40 S&W


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

shakari said:


> I only really have need for large calibre rifles but my own carry rifle is a .500 Jeffery custom built to my own design by Sabi Rifles on a lft handed Weatherby action. My loaner is a .404 Jeffery built on a VZ24 action by the same company.
> 
> I also have a Dickson 12 gauge sidelock SS and an ADP handgun in .40 S&W


Unfortunately we are not allowed to own cannons in Texas.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

shakari said:


> I only really have need for large calibre rifles but my own carry rifle is a .500 Jeffery custom built to my own design by Sabi Rifles on a lft handed Weatherby action. My loaner is a .404 Jeffery built on a VZ24 action by the same company.
> 
> I also have a Dickson 12 gauge sidelock SS and an ADP handgun in .40 S&W


 I'd like to see a coyote hit by a .500, it would probably scatter parts over a bit of ground. I shoot a .204 and a .243.


----------



## newhornet (Mar 22, 2010)

For calling: Browning A-bolt shotgun, Custom Remington .221 Fireball, Custom Remington 700 .22 BR, Custom Remington 700 6MM BR.


----------

